# Ka Bar knives...



## MiniRig (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone have any insight on Ka Bar knives for camping, survival, utility and fighting? I am looking to get rid of my Buck Special (too shiny) and get a Ka Bar. I don't want to take the Special camping. Any ideas on a good Ka Bar?


----------



## WalkerStalker (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently purchased a Ka Bar Becker BK2 and I'm not at all disappointed with this knife.  I got this for bushcraft/survival use.  You can check out some reviews on YouTube to get more info on it.  I picked mine up on Amazon for 60.00.  If more of a fighting-survival  knife is up your alley, check out the BK7.


----------



## MiniRig (Sep 18, 2010)

I like that BK2. Might just be what I wind up getting. Thanks!


----------



## soldier615 (Oct 11, 2010)

Look up the torture tests on Kabar knives.  The basic fighting knife is one tough customer.  Nothing is indestructible, but if you want an all around knife, I don't think you'd be disappointed.  They've served our military for over 60 years for a reason.


----------



## Reece2 (Oct 18, 2010)

The BK2 is a great knife and impossible to beat for the price. If you want to spend a little more check out the RAT/ESEE knives. Either way you cant go wrong.


----------



## QTurn (Oct 20, 2010)

Reece2 said:


> The BK2 is a great knife and impossible to beat for the price. If you want to spend a little more check out the RAT/ESEE knives. Either way you cant go wrong.



+1 for ESEE!!  Excellent knife.......


----------



## RangerXanatos (Jan 17, 2011)

I know I'm a little late on this, but I own a couple Ka-Bars including the BK2 and the kuhkuri.  I love both of them and have no doubt that either one could serve you well.  The BK2 has battoned through countless sticks, and the kuhkuri has chopped a fallen tree as big around as my thigh.


----------



## ADB (Mar 8, 2011)

I use the USMC Ka-Bar for sticking pigs. Very effective and it seems to be made very well and it has been very durable over the last 8 years.... JMO....


----------



## deadend (Mar 8, 2011)

A better option would be to get one of the fine knife makers on here to make you a custom.


----------



## Firewalker6 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been carrying an Ontario Knife copy of the Ka-bar for over 20 yrs, It's a great knife, ( I own a real Ka-Bar too ) perfect camping/survival knife. The Ontario has been from the Smokies to south Georgia deer camps and has always carried its weight, it's a tough knife, holds an edge forever. My Ka-Bar is a great blade too, just a little harder to keep sharp.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2011)

deadend said:


> A better option would be to get one of the fine knife makers on here to make you a custom.



X's 2! You'd probably be on a long waiting list,though.


----------



## germag (Apr 6, 2011)

I dunno...Scott and Raliegh are both pretty doggone quick. You tell them what you want and they just get it done. If you're looking for a completely hand forged knife, also of the highest quality, check out Brad Singley. Brad takes a tad more time with his knives, but they come out absolutely perfect. All of these guys are great guys to work with and turn out an unequalled handmade knife at VERY reasonable prices. Pick one, decide exactly what you want in your knife, contact your chosen maker and get on with it...you won't be sorry. I have several knives from all 3 of these guys, as well as other quality makers that are not part of the forum. I don't have one single custom knife that I'm not just completely satisfied with.


----------

